# Is he or isnt he?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In view of the recent Michael Jackson case and verdict what is your opinion?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hes just a star, and some people are too money greedy. it probably happend really the FIRST time, but after that it just got out of hand

I guess we may never know the truth.

That is just my opinion.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

I beleive that he is not completly innocent He may not of had relations with this kid but the things of which he has done would have been enough to at least give me a a good reason to say that he is guilty of something

plus finding him not guilty on supplying alcohol is a crock he gave them kids wine which is alchol if u ask me the jurors were just worried of the repercations of finding him guilty


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well...I don't think he was guilty THIS time. as fishfreaks said we may never know. But what kind of stupid idiot would sleep in a bed with little boys and "snuggle" with them?....I mean i'm not talking about like a father sleeping in bed with his kid because hes scared of lightning or anything.... He went on a documentary and said this, did he not think he was going to draw attention from the public? The reason I say he was not guilty this time though was because this family just seemed like a bunch of jerks trying to get some money. I mean the mother was even caught lieing in court....


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't know I wasn't there. All I could say say is that he needs to stay away from kids from now on.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

why was mj at k-mart? boys pants were half off.
on a scale of 1 to 10 how old is michael jacksons boyfriend.

I think its crazy he came back not guilty on all 10 counts. especially after they had his and the kids finger prints on the same dirty magasine.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

reallly shev? wow...never heard about that...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So what does that mean, really?
All it really means is that the kids and Michael had handled the mag. It doesn't mean that they had read it together. The kid could have found it and Mike could have simply taken it away from him, or maybe Mike never even knew the kid had been secretly flipping through it. 
Fingerprints are funny that way.

*snerk* sspppputttttteerrr.... BWAHAHHAHAHAA. 
Okay. I almost got through that with a straight face. However, it really is a possibility.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah thats a possibility. but it just adds to the pile of "coincidences".


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i wuz so suprised he came not guilty, ON ALL 10 ACCOUNTS!!! it just shows that in today's world that a good lawyer can get anyone out of anything


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> So what does that mean, really?
> All it really means is that the kids and Michael had handled the mag. It doesn't mean that they had read it together. The kid could have found it and Mike could have simply taken it away from him, or maybe Mike never even knew the kid had been secretly flipping through it.
> Fingerprints are funny that way.
> 
> ...



i was wondering if you were going to be able to pull that off.....i guess not though....in response to the question he is guilty in my opinion....he paid himself out of it like oj simpson did


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

well I guess it makes sense he wasnt convicted of any of the 10 counts, since it'd be hard to convict him on one, but not the others. it was an all or nothing situation I guess.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

if you want to know a site that makes fun of it IM me


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

have you seen triumph the insult telling dog talking to the michael jackson fans outside the trial? i thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Guys...come on!!!! Be reasonable here!!! Oj Simpson was obviously not guilty!!! He did not pay his way out of it!!! Jeesh! I mean, if the glove don't fit, you must acquit!!!!!!!!!! lol... I mean...how stupid does that jury have to be...the one from the simpson trial...the blood obviously shrunk the glove...and there was only a trail blood leading from his car to his apartment. yup, he was obviously not guilty.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

alright pacman calm down, haha


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey watch it, pac mans cool


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Guilty or not, he should be put away for molesting his nose, it looks soo creepy now.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

yah watch it, i'm way cool. lol. I wasn't at all going on a crazy angry spree, I was just saying that Oj was obviously guilty...and that once again the prosecution did a bad job, as in the jackson case. They really didn't have a whole ton of evidence against jackson...besides the usual "he said, I saw, she said" sort of thing.

*edit*- and by they way Baby Baby the dots are tan, not white.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol shev and pacman


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Who says OJ is obviously guilty?
Apparently it wasn't all THAT obvious if after a year they still couldn't prove it.

By the way, I figured out what really happened. Every version offered almost made sense, but none fit all the evidence. Well, I looked at the evidence and let it tell me what really happened instead of trying to make it fit with Marcia's version.

OJ did not kill Nichole. He really didn't. Hard to believe, but it's true. I know who DID kill her, though, and I know who killed Ron Goldman. 

Care to guess?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well there was evidence on MJ giving the boys alcohol, eyewhitnesses and all.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Who says OJ is obviously guilty?
> Apparently it wasn't all THAT obvious if after a year they still couldn't prove it.
> 
> By the way, I figured out what really happened. Every version offered almost made sense, but none fit all the evidence. Well, I looked at the evidence and let it tell me what really happened instead of trying to make it fit with Marcia's version.
> ...


who.


theres a lot of evidence against oj, including dna evidence that the juiry was too ignorant to understand at the time. his shoes matched the bloody prints at the seen, there was a glove there. both he denied owning, but there were pictures of him wearing them. his hair was on goldman, yet he denied meeting him. I'd all have to be planted on the scene.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

yes oldsalt, please tell us. I really hope your joking. I REALLY do. There was so much evidence against Oj, it's not even funny. And if your not joking, i'm going to laughmao, which could be relatively painful. :wink:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, come ON, guys, it's really EASY. If OJ didn't kill her, ( and Kato didn't kill her ) then only one other person COULD have killed her. It's so obvious that it's no wonder no one saw it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I was 11-ish at the time of the trial. who else is there?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is the theory that he honestly thinks he is peter pan. If you think about it his ranch is never never land. And with his surgery he is beginning to look like the cartoon verson.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Aw, come ON, guys, it's really EASY. If OJ didn't kill her, ( and Kato didn't kill her ) then only one other person COULD have killed her. It's so obvious that it's no wonder no one saw it.


who?? not you really got me wondering!!!!!!! i dont remember much about ti so i dont know


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> There is the theory that he honestly thinks he is peter pan. If you think about it his ranch is never never land. And with his surgery he is beginning to look like the cartoon verson.


hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

michael jackson isnt the only one that can moonwalk. this bird can replace him.
ignore the lady
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/manakin.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, Mike's a weirdo alright.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

who killed her, tos?


----------

